# Budget for our trip



## Bluemoonvinny (Jan 24, 2018)

Hello, my wife and I plus our little dog are setting off camper vanning around Europe in August this year for approx. 12 months, we are trying to work out spending budgets and after reading various blogs it seems that a budget of around £200.00 (food/petrol/campsite fees etc...) per week is about par for the course.  I would welcome any feedback from experienced travellers as to whether that is feasible.  I realise that wild camping is a good way of saving cost and we will be looking to do that once we find our feet and settle in to our trip.  Thanks in advance for any advice given.


----------



## yorkslass (Jan 24, 2018)

Hi,:welcome::wave::wave::dog:


----------



## jeanette (Jan 24, 2018)

Hi and:welcome::camper:


----------



## phillybarbour (Jan 25, 2018)

Hi and welcome along, how long is a piece of string? You can tour for the price of fuel and basic food, you can tour and spend £120 in one restaurant. Personally we spend more than that budget but you don’t need to.


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 25, 2018)

the biggest cost on any trip are the ferry fuel and tolls living costs average out about the same as uk depending whether your in france portugal croatia etc , so the longer the trip the less impact the big outlays have on your budget , we find over a 3 month trip uk to the algarve these costs work out about £1:50 a day


----------



## The laird (Jan 25, 2018)

Hi welcome and enjoy


----------



## Old Git (Jan 25, 2018)

Hello enjoy :have fun::wave::wave::dog:


----------



## PinkFlowerPetal (Jan 25, 2018)

Have you purchased 'All the Aires' books from Vicarious Books?  These are super for travelling in Europe and lots of the Aires are free, or very little money.


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 25, 2018)

*Can be done !*

After you have crossed the channel...
Your biggest costs are Fuel and Camping.
Easy to reduce both of these by using aires in France etc and by staying put for however long you want when you find a nice spot.
And by not moving too far to your next camp.
I think £250 a week is more like it but maybe aim for £200 but be prepared...
You will obviously spend more on Gas and EHU in the winter

My figure is based on 4 full summers (6 months a time) and includes nearly all costs
But not Insurance MOT/servicing Tax... you may find you need to buy tyres.
Check  carefully with your insurance company about time and mileage.

Have an emergency plan for ??????
The obvious 2 being a problem with the vehicle or your health


----------



## r4dent (Jan 25, 2018)

We analysed our expenditure for 6 weeks in Spain late summer 2017, 2 adults living well
£31 a day when we wild camped
£1   LPG (never use EHU)
£26 Food and drink (evening meals out ave £30 /  in van ave £15)
 £4    Other things

plus  £16 Camp fees when we used a site
plus  £6  Diesel (2000 miles = 50 mile a day)


so £200 a week is a bit tight for Wild Camping but doesn't include Camping Fees or Diesel 

Of course other countries / seasons may be very different

Enjoy


----------



## mossypossy (Jan 25, 2018)

Sometimes it is cheaper not to use the van!

We will spend a month in Switzerland in September in a rented apartment.

£150 a week!


----------



## Silver sprinter (Jan 27, 2018)

Hi welcome and enjoy :welcome::camper::dog::wave:


----------



## Bluemoonvinny (Jan 30, 2018)

PinkFlowerPetal said:


> Have you purchased 'All the Aires' books from Vicarious Books?  These are super for travelling in Europe and lots of the Aires are free, or very little money.



we have got that book but thanks anyway!


----------



## Bluemoonvinny (Jan 30, 2018)

jagmanx said:


> After you have crossed the channel...
> Your biggest costs are Fuel and Camping.
> Easy to reduce both of these by using aires in France etc and by staying put for however long you want when you find a nice spot.
> And by not moving too far to your next camp.
> ...



Hi and thanks for the reply, really useful info, we are camper vanning virgins so all advice is gratefully received!


----------



## Bluemoonvinny (Jan 30, 2018)

*Camper vanning Budget*

thanks all for your replies, all info is gratefully received, looking forward to finishing off our van and getting out on the road!


----------

